# Difference between these 2 Lily Pipes



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I was wondering if you've guys have tried both of these ADA/DoAqua lily pipes? Are their water flows similar? Would love to hear some feedback.

The "original" lily pipe from ADA with rounder outflow opening










The violet do aqua lily pipe with skinnier outflow opening


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

The flow pattern is very different. The ada one will create a circular flow in your tank going across the top, down the side, and then across the bottom back to the inflow (assuming in/out are on the same side). The violet pipe creates a circular flow around the sides of the tank.

The ada pipe also creates a vortex under the water surface when placed low enough and with a strong enough filter. The violet pipe does not do this.

I have owned both and was not terribly impressed with the DoAqua version. In fact, I cant for the life of me figure out what kind of tank it would be beneficial in. Granted in my testing I had a tall tank, but the bottom of my tank was completely stagnant when using the DoAqua pipe.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Jan 10, 2011)

Similar to what pwolfe said, the two lily pipes are designed differently. The ADA lily pipes direct water flow across the tank; the Do!Aqua violet glass directs water flow **DOWN**. (And in case you wanted to know, the Do!Aqua poppy glass lily pipe is designed to reduce the flow rate of the water that exits the canister filter). 

Supposedly the Do!Aqua violet glass lily pipe is supposed to be better where you need to have more flow at the bottom of the tank, but i've never used them so I wouldn't know. 

If you're looking for lily pipes that have a functionality similar to the ADA lily pipes (i.e. have a vortex and direct water flow across the tank), then you can use many of the other brands. I would avoid the Power Man lily pipes, however (the build quality is awful). I like the Gush lily pipes, personally; they're not terribly expensive and have a higher build quality look to them than the cheap Aquatic Magic ones.


----------

